
OpenBSD patches rumoured Spectre-like vulnerability - nbsd4life
https://v4.freshbsd.org/commit/openbsd/src/SqjSSDleV3uNd05n
======
nbsd4life
Intel obviously failed to disclose information to OS providers like OpenBSD,
but leaked information about the vulnerability by disclosing to the wrong
parties, so they patched it based on the rumours.

